

Dropbox Could Be a Goldmine - The Freeconomics of Dropbox - mwbiz
http://www.w2lessons.com/2011/04/freeconomics-of-dropbox-multi-year.html?src=hackrnws

======
rolandal
Interesting findings, but I don't see where user drop-off is calculated. I.e.
you are assuming once you are a paying user they stay so indefinitely?

